# Malt Brewery | Bass Maltings Lincolnshire



## 5t3tcv743 (Jan 16, 2018)

Bass Maltings​
*History*

The Sleaford Bass Maltings took a total of 23 years to be built. Construction began in 1882 and ended in 1905. The site was in use as a malt brewery for 71 years until in 1976 a fire broke out and destroyed four buildings, therefore the site could no longer operate! Quite a lot of machinery was left behind and is still there today. We were lucky enough to be able to see some of the old Victorian wooden machinery on our explore! Heres the shots I got!

The site is grade two listed, but nothing is going to happen here for a while as the security told us that the buildings are destroyed and to no value to them.










Lets venture inside!





My favourite room! Old conveyor belts!




Putting myself in this shot shows the scale of some of the machinery that once was lifted up there by hand over 100 years ago! Amazing to really think about it.









Sadly all the cross links were bricked off because of accidents that have happened in the past of people falling off them whilst exploring back in the 80's. 




Now at this point we thought we had the explore in the bag, and we ventured out to the front of the buildings! We were there for all three minutes until a white van turned in and stormed down the road! We thought we had a chance to escape so we quickly jumped over the fence and waited for the guy to drive pass. 

We heard a scream from behind us and then saw a man whipping a massive dog out the back of his van. At this point we knew we were F*cked! So we walked to wards him. He was screaming but we couldn't make out what he was saying. Eventually we got incredibly close. He asked us if we knew that it was an offence to go in there. Once I told him that we knew it was a civil offence he treated us a bit more like adults. As I'm sure with the kids he has had to deal with we knew more about the law than they would. Especially as I was holding a SLR and told him that we travelled 60 miles to see the site at the age of 15. 

We showed him that we had not damaged anything and refused to give him exact details. After 10 minutes of meeting the guy I shook his hand and made my way back to the station with my mate. Pretty simple ay?

Sorry for the quality of this image. It is a screen shot from video!




https://youtu.be/058BTZW8h-s


----------



## krela (Jan 16, 2018)

Still my favourite looking site in the UK, good to see it again. Thanks!


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice work mate, great to see this pop again. One place I’ve always fancied seeing, anything to do with brewing heritage is of interest to me. You got some great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice One X,


----------



## Potter (Jan 16, 2018)

Pretty amazing really. Nice bit of history. Bonus points for the dog pic.


----------



## Malenis (Jan 17, 2018)

Fab! The dog looks like he is ready for the command to kill.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice one! You're definitely getting about


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jan 18, 2018)

Nothing local anymore :/ Off to Ipswich this weekend for an old paper mill


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 22, 2018)

Nicely done. 
Some different photos from this place than we normally see too.

I've heard of a couple of times of explorers getting busted there recently


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

I wonder if anything will actually happen to these gorgeous brick buildings, when the sun hits them they come alive. Thanks for the update ExX, I often wonder whats going on there and if they will ever get a new life.


----------



## wolfism (Mar 20, 2018)

The Wombat said:


> Some different photos from this place than we normally see too.


Agreed, not the usual run of the mill shots - well done. 

Must admit that Sleaford Maltings is one of very few places that made me feel ill at ease when I was wandering around it - and at that point there was no dog to worry about IIRC.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 21, 2018)

wolfism said:


> Agreed, not the usual run of the mill shots - well done.
> 
> Must admit that Sleaford Maltings is one of very few places that made me feel ill at ease when I was wandering around it - and at that point there was no dog to worry about IIRC.



Your photos are ace. Get some reports posted!


----------



## shane_96 (Apr 1, 2018)

We had gone there today, it's a beautiful place but really isn't worth the hastle or distance there is no where to get in at all now, we got in luckily from a lock that was broken on the door but was in there for no longer than 20 mins and just turned ourselves in because all the security had realised we was there through infrared cameras that are dotted almost everywhere, also had the police arrive for a check up and search on us because they was curious that it was us who broke the lock off... I can still say was worth the few photos we got there but for anyone who hasn't been and wants to don't try because you will get caught fast


----------



## fidget64 (Apr 3, 2018)

Went to this place last year, got caught by 2 security and a dog, they had already called the police. Two cars arrived one of them containing the best human representation of good cop/ bad cop in one person I have ever had the misfortune to meet. Once he'd finished ranting he seemed pretty cool and sent us on our way.... about two weeks later I got a letter through from the local council saying that should I ever be caught in Lincolnshire again, they would pursue an ASBO for me and my fellow explorers. I'm 53 with kids and grandkids and to be honest was a little bit proud to be growing old disgracefully, it's put me off Lincolnshire though ..

Great pics by the way, you got to see more than we did


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 3, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> I wonder if anything will actually happen to these gorgeous brick buildings



There is a way to turn the buildings into apartments that would leave the external brick walls unaltered - Completely gut out the existing interiors, point and repair all outside and interior brickwork and then paint all interior walls white and repair all windows and doors. Then construct a concrete apartment block inside each brick structure - this new structure is not connected to the old except by an entrance tunnel on ground floor, but the windows and balconies of the new align with the old windows. Once accommodation block is built inside, the original roofs to the brick buildings are reconstructed and the original view point is restored, the structures are saved and more importantly, urgently needed housing is made available Seen this done on a small scale with the front facades and side walls of a couple of country mansions - the important view of the frontage is not destroyed, but modern, affordable flats can be produced also. Listing property like this without a proper plan for a 'new use' in place at same time often leads to more destruction rather than salvation.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 15, 2018)

In the video you can hear the exact moment I s--t my self and my voice becomes the most high pitched sound ever recorded.


----------

